# We gots new blankets for Christmas!



## Rescue Squad (Nov 26, 2008)

Dis is Kadin and Lacey-Lou. Mama's friend Jane sended us some cool blankets. She knew that Brandi has her very own blanket but that we didn't have one of our very own so she gots us one. She lives a long way away from us and we only get to talk to her on the phone thingy. So she sended us our Christmas presents early... Thanks ant Janie!!!

Kadin loves his blanket. It really is a good color for him. He's all ready for some cooler weather!








Lacey-Lou is stunning in her pink floral. She snuggles right down at nap time.








Hugs to all
Judy and the Rescue Squad


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

des is vewy pwetti ! Yus r so luckies to have dem pwetti blankies ! We guts a new bwankie of lammi wuls. we's like to pways wit it . mewy cwistmas!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

They are adorable!

My pit bull loves a pile of blankets and her sweaters. lol

IMG]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/lorih1770/lulu12108small.jpg[/IMG]


----------

